# Introducing Denon's New Flagship Network Receiver: The AVR-X7200W



## Todd Anderson

Saving the best for last, Denon recently completed its 2014 rollout of new AVR gear with the announcement of its AVR-X7200W Atmos Network A/V Receiver. Loaded with tantalizing features such as 9-channels, 3 zones, Dolby Atmos, a beefy power section, MultEQ XT32, and 4K 50/60Hz upscaling, the X7200W looks to be a world-beater and will surely find itself on the shortlist for enthusiasts targeting a new receiver in the coming year.










_Denon's Flagship AVR: The X7200W_​
Topping the X7200W’s list of features is news that Denon is shipping their top unit with Dolby’s latest decoding technology. Atmos has been stealing headlines for several months and early indications seem to suggest that this latest codec has a real chance of sticking. In addition, Denon is including Auro3D, an Atmos-like technology that allows for additional height and top channels to create an immersive multi-layered sound effect. Auro3D, however, is not installed out-of-the-box and requires a fee-based online upgrade to activate. The X7200W also delivers the old standbys with DTS-HD MA and Dolby TrueHD decoding.

Room Correction junkies are sure to notice the inclusion of Audyssey’s popular MultEQ XT32 suite (applause noted). Thanks to the inclusion of four Digital Sound Processing (DSP) engines, the X7200W maintains enough processing power to calibrate a host of speaker configurations, including: 5.1.2, 5.1.4, 7.1.2, 7.1.4, and 9.1.2. Yes indeed, the final two configurations in that list represent full 11 channel Dolby Atmos setups. In addition, the unit also offers 13.2 pre-outs for users linking-up to external amplification.










_The loaded backside of the X7200W_​

The X7200W is far from lacking in the connection realm. It features 8 HDMI inputs (one front) and 3 HDMI outputs, a phono input, and a front-side USB port. Its HDMI capabilities allow for 4K pass-through and 4:4:4 color resolution. Not surprisingly, the unit also has built-in dual antenna Wi-Fi and Bluetooth for streaming tunes (Denon includes onboard AirPlay, DLNA music streaming, and Spotify Connect). 

In an effort to maintain an ease of operation, a Remote app (iOS and Android) is available for download. Denon also says the X7200W carries an improved Setup Assistant and user interface to streamline the installation process.

Denon’s AVR-X7200W will begin shipping (Black only) in January 2015 for an MSRP of $2,999.

*Top features on the X7200W:


150W x 9ch 
Symmetrical monolithic amplifier design with Denon custom made transistors
D.D.S.C.-HD32 with AL32 Processing Multichannel, Denon Link HD
Built-in Wi-Fi (dual antenna) and Bluetooth
HDMI 2.0 and 4K Ultra HD 50/60 Hz Pass-through
HDCP2.2 upgradeable 
Upscaling to 1080p and 4k Ultra HD 50/60Hz
8 HDMI inputs (1 front), 3 HDMI outputs
Dolby Atmos
Auro-3D upgradable 
Audyssey DSX and DTS Neo:X 11.1ch processing
Wide support for streaming formats including DSD and AIFF streaming
AirPlay and DLNA music streaming, in addition to Spotify Connect
Advanced ECO mode
Audyssey MultEQ XT32 / Sub EQ HT / LFC (Pro ready)
Audyssey Dynamic Volume and Dynamic EQ
Phono input
11.2ch processing and 13.2ch pre-out; gold-plated terminals
3 source, 3 zones
ISF calibration
Improved Setup Assistant and GUI
*

_Image Credits: Denon_


----------



## Peter Loeser

Denon certainly seems to be leading the pack when it comes to features, options, connectivity, etc, and by a good margin too. Definitely the front-runner for the die-hard XT32 crowd.


----------



## Unshackled Spirit

WOW ! That has a lot of options ... The backside is AWESOME too !! DENON has pretty good stuff from my experience . How's the sound quality ... Anyone here use 1 ? Peace / LOVE


----------



## Peter Loeser

I will be reviewing an X4100W in the next month or so. Stay tuned.


----------



## zibawal

Wow, shall I return my new 5200 or sell?


----------



## Todd Anderson

zibawal said:


> Wow, shall I return my new 5200 or sell?


Decisions, Decisions!!! :bigsmile:


----------



## NBPk402

Peter Loeser said:


> I will be reviewing an X4100W in the next month or so. Stay tuned.


I am eager to see how it compares to the Yamaha. :T


----------



## Tonto

Peter Loeser said:


> I will be reviewing an X4100W in the next month or so. Stay tuned.


Could it be another HTS giveaway??? That would be awesome if you can talk them out of it.


----------



## vasili8

Do we know if the upgrade is going to be free? I understand you would need to send in the device


----------



## Peter Loeser

vasili8 said:


> Do we know if the upgrade is going to be free? I understand you would need to send in the device


Are you referring to the Auro3D upgrade? As Todd stated Denon will charge a fee for it.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Tonto said:


> Could it be another HTS giveaway??? That would be awesome if you can talk them out of it.


Not this time... I'll be sending it back to Denon after the review.


----------



## vasili8

Peter Loeser said:


> Are you referring to the Auro3D upgrade? As Todd stated Denon will charge a fee for it.


Hello,

No I meant the upgrade for HDCP2.2 compatibility. I think there was something about that and needing to send it in for the upgrade?

Thank you for the reply


----------



## JimShaw

Upgrade? My question would be: How much?

I owned a Denon 5308 and was excited when Denon announced that there was going to be an upgrade but at a cost of over $900.00.

I sold the 5308 for $3000.00. Purchased a Denon new 4311 for $1300.00 with all the goodies that was going to be in the 5308 upgrade and had a lot of money left over to purchase an new Oppo, etc.

For me, I'll wait until upgrade is included. 


m


----------



## petetherock

I finally joined the ATMOS ranks with this amp... 
John Wick is a solid movie with great atmosphere ..


----------



## soundofrockets

will there be a pre-pro version of this AVR ?


----------



## petetherock

soundofrockets said:


> will there be a pre-pro version of this AVR ?


I reckon that's the Marantz AV 8802...


----------



## zibawal

Peter Loeser said:


> Are you referring to the Auro3D upgrade? As Todd stated Denon will charge a fee for it.


I thought my receiver was asking for it?


----------



## zibawal

petetherock said:


> I finally joined the ATMOS ranks with this amp...
> John Wick is a solid movie with great atmosphere ..


oops missed atmos on that


----------



## jameswang

Wow! That's fantastic. I love it.


----------

